# Diesel motorcycles



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Diesel motorcycles, do any exist? other than the noise , one would make a pretty good means of transport, more possible fuel sources etc


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes - they do exist!

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f21/diesel-motorbikes-2523/


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the link, think that idea is on the back burner,:scratch


----------

